# Neue Festplatte eingebaut - Computer schaltet sich ab.



## squeaker (24. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Ich habe mir eine neue 120GB Festplatte besorgt und in meinen Rechner eingebaut. Daraufhin schaltet er sich nach ca. 1s wieder ab. Zuerst dachte ich, es könnte am Stromverbrauch liegen allerdings zeigte der Rechner das selbe verhalten wenn ich alle anderen IDE-Geräte abgestöpselt (IDE und Stromkabel) habe. Wenn die neue Festplatte herausen ist funktioniert alles wie gewohnt.

Kann das am Bios liegen? (Festplatte zu groß oder so, ich hab bis jetzt nur 2 80er drin).


----------



## Sinac (24. Oktober 2004)

Das BIOS schafft  eine 120 GB wenn da ein 2,8 GHz drauf ist.
Was heißt denn "schaltet sich wieder aus"? Der ganze PC oder geht nur der Monitor wieder in Standby?
Überprüfe mal die IDE-Kabel (Leitung 1 an Pin 1) und die Jumper einstellungen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## squeaker (24. Oktober 2004)

Jumper stimmen. Das IDE-Kabel hat vorher klaglos an einem IDE-DVD-Brenner seinen Dienst verrichtet. Und ausschalten heißt ausschalten. Der ganze PC ist aus. Ich muss das Netzteil ausschalten, 5-10s warten und dann wieder eineschalten, weil er sonst nicht auf den Ein/Aus-Knopf reagiert.
Das IDE-Kabel ist eines mit Nut oben und kann nicht falsch auf die Festplatte gesetzt werden.

Es ist übrigens ein Athlon XP 2100+


----------

